

Man hoping to cross Atlantic with cluster of balloons lands in Newfoundland - obeone
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/hundreds-of-helium-filled-balloons-being-used-in-attempt-to-cross-atlantic-ocean/2013/09/13/d108fc24-1c31-11e3-80ac-96205cacb45a_story.html

======
coldtea
Which reminds me of this Monty Python short:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvk2wNWmB20](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvk2wNWmB20)

------
3327
last time a priest tried this from brazil. Never to be seen or found again.
Had all the proper tracking gear too and beacons. When you land in the middle
of the Atlantic most of that is no good unless you have a raft.

~~~
gtCameron
FTA - "For his trans-Atlantic crossing, the basket in which he was riding was
actually a lifeboat that could have been used if he ditches in the ocean."

~~~
cpncrunch
When I read the title I thought "not another lunatic", but it does sound like
he planned it quite well. He is an IT manager after all.

I thought maybe he should have worn an immersion suit, but perhaps that is
unnecessary with the lifeboat.

------
ck2
When people attempt to do these things, I hope search and rescue bills them
for their expense.

~~~
grecy
He's going to hike out under his own steam.

------
cgh
Apparently this guy just got rescued by the CBC, of all things:

[http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-
labrador/story/20...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-
labrador/story/2013/09/13/nl-balloon-crossing-newfoundland-landing-913.html)

------
moomin
Whilst I generally applaud people wanting to do crazy stuff just for the hell
of it, there's a downside to this particular project

[http://www.theguardian.com/science/2012/mar/18/helium-
party-...](http://www.theguardian.com/science/2012/mar/18/helium-party-
balloons-squandered)

~~~
herbig
Yeah, this is a silly argument.

The downside to posting on the Internet is that you're using energy resources,
whose production destroys the environment.

~~~
themstheones
Thanks for the heads up. Stopping now.

